
Ask HN: Can you help me find this article? - deeplowdock
Not so long ago I stumbled upon a really nice article in some IT guy&#x27;s blog about cognitive biases, logical fallacies and other &#x27;truths of life&#x27; that he learned and found useful throughout his years.<p>It was stuff like &quot;It&#x27;s reasonable to assume that a complex system for which it took some time to reach the current state is very close to being in an optimal form under the circumstances&quot;. Everything was nicely structured and put to words beautifully.<p>I also assume that this guy is a big figure in IT since I&#x27;ve somehow found him, but I can&#x27;t remember who exactly. Anything pops in mind?
======
deeplowdock
Found it! [https://medium.com/@yegg/mental-models-i-find-repeatedly-
use...](https://medium.com/@yegg/mental-models-i-find-repeatedly-
useful-936f1cc405d)

~~~
DrScump
The most recent submit was over a year ago. This one had the most commentary:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12040707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12040707)

------
ChrisGranger
Was it this gist, perhaps?

[https://gist.github.com/stettix/5bb2d99e50fdbbd15dd9622837d1...](https://gist.github.com/stettix/5bb2d99e50fdbbd15dd9622837d14e2b)

~~~
deeplowdock
Thanks for the suggestion, but sadly that's not what I'm thinking of. The
thing I'm looking for is more like a general take on life, how to think about
things, how not to fall into common fallacies.

